
DevLog(1) Lyrical Banana [My first blog post :)] - wafflez180
https://arthurdearaujo.com/posts/1/
======
wafflez180
Just made my first blog post about the app I’m building! If you have some
time, give it gander :)

Feedback is greatly appreciated!

